
Greece, Germany and India have higher IPv6 adoption than USA - me551ah
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-country-ipv6-adoption
======
louis_pasteur
USA is good at creating systems but not improving them or adapting to newer
tech.

Even their credit-card system is the worst in the world. In India (and even in
Europe), they follow the VBV (Verified by Visa) and 3D Secure (MasterCard)
standards which means a one-time password will be sent to user's mobile for
verification before every card transaction. But in USA, they still follow the
old system of simply using the card number and CVC (which is a static
credential and easily lost) which results in a lot of credit card frauds.

------
p1mrx
Historical chart for these countries:

[https://www.vyncke.org/ipv6status/compare.php?metric=p&count...](https://www.vyncke.org/ipv6status/compare.php?metric=p&countries=us,gr,de,in)

I like Germany's relentless 7-year straight line.

------
siruncledrew
What did Churchill say, something like "You could always count on the
Americans to do the right thing after they've exhausted every other option".

